# New from Ohio



## retrodoll2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

I am a married mother of 5 children who adore Halloween. 
I have always loves Halloween and would rather make costumes then 
buy the silly ones at the store that everyone else will be wearing. 
I consider myself creative and love to get my hands dirty. 
I have another passion for the 50's retro pinup lifestyle. I adore red lipstick, victory rolls and heels. 
I consider myself frugal as heck and would rather make it myself then buy it. 
Umm.. what else.. yeah just another newbie on the forum. If you want to know more about me I won't bite............... hard... ok maybe a little.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Retrodoll.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum Retrodoll!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## drzeus (Jun 25, 2011)

Welcome from a fellow Ohioan!
You are among friends here...


----------



## Tortureklown (May 7, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

hey and welcome


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

another Ohio fiend joins the ranks. Hello there and glad you said hi


----------



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi there! and i too love the vintage pin-up girl style~!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Where in Ohio? I'm in Columbus.

And count me as another pin up fan.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!

Sounds like you have a fun family. You're a good mom.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome!


----------



## retrodoll2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

I really appreciate the warm welcome. All of you guys and gals are Amazing and oozing talent.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome home!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Welcome and Hi


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Glad to have you aboard!!


----------



## retrodoll2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

I even posted about this forum on facebook. Quote:
I finally found a forum that doesn't mind the madness and is ALL about Halloween. As in all year long Halloween. ♥ it feels like home to me. 

I really do appreciate all of you wonderful people sharing your tutorials, ideas, and just being a welcoming forum. I have been in other forums where it is drama central and it is not like that here at all.


----------

